# Soundbar for monitor/ Laptop ? [low to mid price range ]



## lZKoce (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I hope you have a great weekend. I've been observing my listening habits and came to the conclusion I want to get a soundbar on/below/side the monitor or laptop screen. I don't want to break the bank, so I would like to ask if some of you have used a fairly priced model. I don't expect wonders from 40 dollars soundbar, so sound quality is not the biggest priority. More like convenience and ease of use.

I saw some low-priced models from Dell: like AX510 , AC511 and other models as well, but those seem to be only compatible with limited range of Dell monitors. It will work of course, but will it fit ?

I see Logitech and Philips make some models as well.

Have you had experience with soundbars for PC ? How did it go ?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 9, 2016)

My only experience from soundbars are those from tvs and their huge. They sound much better than tv speakers. Those soundbars you showed are much more smaller so I don't know how good they sound.

Have you considered normal bookshelves speaker instead? They should give you better sound since you said you want them at the side of the screen.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

I would recommend a speaker system with subwoofer, not expensive and very good sound:
I got this set for my laptop:





http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/speaker-system-z323?crid=47

Edit: If you want just one speaker, I'd look into Bose speakers, they might not be cheap but the sound is good, we have a Bose Solo under the tv, very happy with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 9, 2016)

i must have 2 or 3 new or VERY close to new speaker sets that are small enough, or near enough to the size to be used with a ...

I just saw your in bulgaria, nevermind. i would personally go for a left and right speaker, and call it there. maybe even wireless for ease of use.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 9, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> you said you want them at the side of the screen.



I meant to side-mounted soundbar 



P4-630 said:


> I would recommend a speaker system with subwoofer, not expensive and very good sound:
> I got this set for my laptop:
> 
> Edit: If you want just one speaker, I'd look into Bose speakers, they might not be cheap but the sound is good, we have a Bose Solo under the tv, very happy with it.



Thank you for the support, but I mislead you with not enough details. I have 2.1 system, not as good as Z323, but still available to me [ Creative T3130 + Creative X-fi go pro as a sound card ]. 

My setup looks like this: small desk + laptop + cooling pad + mid sized mouse pad + 2nd monitor [ 22' ] + a little space for random stuff. Have 4 USB ports on the lappy, but 3 are permanently taken ( mouse+soundcard+HD webcam- it is a must ) . I figured I can use the HDMI to the 2nd monitor and add a soundbar below or on the top of it. It be better if it is 3.5" connection I think.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i must have 2 or 3 new or VERY close to new speaker sets that are small enough, or near enough to the size to be used with a ...
> 
> I just saw your in bulgaria, nevermind. i would personally go for a left and right speaker, and call it there. maybe even wireless for ease of use.



I appreciate the thought . ( thumbs up )


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836150092

I have these.  They are decent, they sound better than any speakers built into a laptop or monitor but not as good as a 2.1 system.  But you can't really expect them to sound as good as a 2.1 system when they are that small, that inexpensive, and have no sub.

I've also used the Dell AC511, and they have very good sound for what they are.  I didn't have a Dell monitor, so I just used velcro to mount it to the monitor.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 9, 2016)

Well after the first screening this is how it looks:

Locally I can source : Altec Lansing FX3020  and Divoom VOOMBOX OnGO ( and other portable speakers as well )

Ebay says:

1. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131179964582?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131179969659?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321719025028?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

All five listed  above are about the same price point. The Altec seems alright, but it's height is 4.4 inches. Both my monitors are not height adjustable and I am not sure how will I make it fit under.


----------

